
My Top Eight Must-Listen Developer Podcasts - vasili111
https://dev.to/ben/my-eight-must-listen-podcasts
======
markatkinson
An awesome "miniseries" of podcasts re. gaming by Robert Ashley called a life
well wasted.
[http://alifewellwasted.com/podcast/](http://alifewellwasted.com/podcast/)

It is a shame he stopped. They were so well produced and fantastic to listen
to.

------
markatkinson
I would love to find out other HN readers top dev and technical podcasts?

